# Verifi Test and Amnio



## NouveauPapa1

Hello everyone,

This is a new experience for my wife and I to blog (and our first pregnancy), but we have a question about people's experience with the Verifi fetal dna test from Verinata.

We have had a number of issues in the pregnancy so far (my wife is 15 weeks along), but the most recent of which was a 1:9 diagnosis for trisomy 21 from our first trimester screen. My wife will be 30 at delivery, had a high HCG, low PAPP-A, but perfect nuchal translucency and with a nasal bone present.

We proceeded to take the Verifi blood test by Verinata (to detect T21), and after an agonizing week, they confirmed that they did not find trisomy 21, and that the chromosones were normal (for 21, 18, and 13).

We wanted to see if other people have had experience with Verifi (and whether anyone has heard of false negatives). Do you think we should still proceed with an amnio, or are the Verifi results generally reliable? At week 7, we had a miscarriage scare that we got through (and there was no miscarriage), so we are hesitant to do an amnio if not necessary.

We'd appreciate anyone's thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## everthingX

Hello, I'm sorry you are going through this worrying time. I also had high risk come back exactly the same as yourselves high hcg and low papp but scans were perfect. We do not have the T21 blood test in the UK so I chose not to have Amino and wait for my 20wk scan. Again I had another good scan at 20was and have decided that is enough for us. I lost my first pregnancy so feared the Amino but lots have had it and been fine. It just depends how you feel about it personally. There is the risk and it worried me I felt I just needed to protect my pregnancy after losing my first. I wanted the blood test you managed to get and that wouldd have def been enough for me. The screening quad test has such a high risk of false positive so many babies are perfectly healthy and pregnant ladies are worried silly by them.

Although my scans alone cannot prove no DS I asked should I go for more private screening and she said No she felt happy all was well. I would take faith in ur blood results and once a few weeks are behind you, you will start to relax more. Its the initial shock of all these tests and results its a lot to take in. If you find you still worry yourselves its never too late to have Amino the later you leave it the safer its.

Good Luck and I really hope you find peace with yr test results. Try to read a few old articles on here re amino and test results. lots of them come back clear I really hope this is the same for you guys xx


----------



## NouveauPapa1

Thank you, everythingX for the note. As you can imagine, we've been going crazy with worry. It's helpful to hear your story and your thoughts.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## everthingX

Bless you both. I totally understand. I cried for days not sure how I'd cope, health issues etc. The ladies on here kept me strong and I heard so many positive stories of high risk cases turning out to be clear. My life felt like it was on hold until I had my 20 week scan I was terrified they would find markers etc.I knew in my heart I could not terminate so I had to deal with my situ. The more research I did the more stories I read and thought wow there's a good chance here these screening tests can still be clear. My ex- had a baby with his wife they were classed low risk 1/1400 they did have a child with DS.

Sadly yr results are in the statistics bracket but that does not mean yr baby will have DS. With your T21 test negative and yr healthy scan I would say you will be OK. No point taking a risk wait for yr 20wk scan and go from there.

I can promise you I worried myself silly but as time has gone on this does not seem as shocking now. I think having a 2nd healthy scan helped. Give yourselves some time and yr know what is right for you. If you are not going to terminate there's no rush. If you decide you need to know then have the amnio lots of ladies have you will know in yr hearts if you need to take the risk. 

You've had a healthy scan and clear T21, don't let these horrid screening tests ruin this wonderful journey for you and yr wife. its taken me weeks to get my head around it but now I'm determined to enjoy my last pregnancy. If my scan had picked up a marker or abnormality I would have had amnio not to help me decide to terminate as I know I couldnt but I would have needed to know. These tests have loads of false positives. Your story sounds positive to me and I have everything crossed for you guys. Give your wife a big hug from me as I know how upsetting those results are. You will have a beautiful baby in your arms no matter what - Good Luck xx


----------



## NouveauPapa1

Thanks again for everything, everythingX.

It helps to hear your story. During the 10 day period when we were waiting for results from the new Verifi test, we were crazy. My wife woke up in the middle of the night with horrible nightmares, and she had horrible daytime visions also. We were not sure what our end decisions would be, but the images and "flash fowards" to the results was enough to make us crazy. We both had to take leave from work just because we could not focus on work while this was going on.

As you suggest, I think we will wait for the 20 week scan and take it from there. It seems low risk that we'd be 1 in 9, then be that "1" and have that not caught in a test that is >95% accurate. 

The screening tests are super nerve-wracking and have just been so exhausting and really are making this pregnancy so stressful. We just want to, as you say, be back to a place to enjoy the pregnancy. It is our first, after all.

Well, thank you for offering your insight and we wish you the best in the rest of your pregnancy. MERCI.


----------



## everthingX

I have a feeling your be OK, the screening test is just numbers and a stab at statistics and has a high false positive..the T21 test is actually based on your personal test and results and they found nothing and like you said 95% accurate! ChattyB on here had 1/11 chance and she had amnio and was fine.

Congratulations on your pregnancy, time to enjoy :O)))) xx


----------

